# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  Do you all think that 9-11 should be made a holiday?

## Sicilian30

How many of you think that 9-11 should be made an American Holiday?

----------


## Cousin Eddie

Agree with Diesel.

----------


## Pheedno

Absolutely not. Remembered-of course

Pearl Harbor is not
Oklahoma is not
The Alamo is not
And I'm sure their are many other examples that escape me at this time

Tragedy should not be celebrated, which is what holidays are for.

----------


## Buddha_Red

9/11 is a dark day of death.

i dont want to see it become a reason to eat BBQ and drink beer.
we should honor the people that died and just remember.

----------


## David B.

> _Originally posted by Diesel_ 
> *No.
> 
> I only say that because Pearl Harbor was never declared a National Holiday.*


Agreed, for the same reason.

--dnb

----------


## Sicilian30

Interesting views guys, keep them coming..

----------


## RATM

no for all the above reasons and also...

antietam, bloodiest one day battle of the civil war, 20000 plus dead or gettysburg almost 60000 in three days.

----------


## maguilagorilla

no i dont think that it should be one because, i think the U.S.A is kinda fanatical about these kinda of things; hear me out oklahoma bombing,was made a big deal( i mean it was but i mean the media) the bombing in the trade center basement,and the columbines shootings, all were tragedies yes but i think the public forgets too soon,or as soonas the media stops covering the story or finds something else to cover. do i think 5,10 years from now people will feel the same wqay they do now? probably not,except for those that were personally affected by it. i do think they should make a memorial or something but a holiday? NO thats just my opinion

----------


## palme

> _Originally posted by Pheedno_ 
> *Absolutely not. Remembered-of course
> 
> 
> Tragedy should not be celebrated, which is what holidays are for.*



ENOUGH SAID ON THIS SUBJECT!

----------


## Vegas Kid

Nope! All of the reasons above.

----------


## durbin22

Definately not!

----------


## Billy Boy

Hardly a day for celebration leave it to peoples memories,everyone will remember the day.

----------


## BELLICOSE

> _Originally posted by Billy Boy_ 
> *Hardly a day for celebration leave it to peoples memories,everyone will remember the day.*


The people of New York are remembering it by having Bon Jovi throw a party.

----------


## Ocnorb36

Some exellent points raised here. Quite a bit to debate but I would rather keep it light. Pearl Harbor was raised up due to the surprise nature of the assault and thus is somewhat analogous to 9/11. There are some major differences however. That surprise attack, which took roughly 2400 lives launched us into WW2 which claimed an additional 400,000 American lives. Memorial day has been set aside as an amalgamation of all wars in which Americans have sacraficed life for liberty. Keep in mind this day was set aside in 1868 by General Logan (Northern general) and never really observed by the South until after WW1. That day has been tagged a "holiday" because most of us have the working day off. The reality is that day is set aside to remember those that have died in our nations service (on that day at 3pm local time you are actually supposed to have a moment of silence for those that have died, but most do not observe that tradition). 

That said, 9/11 should not be just another "day off" thus I would say no to a "holiday" tag. Should there be some other way to remember this day (i.e. a memorial, a moment of silence, etc...) maybe...........

just my .02

Oc

----------


## Farmer

Definently shouldn't be a holiday for the reasons stated above. I believe there should be a memorial in NY city and Penn and The pentagon because that is what they want. 

peace

----------


## $uperman

no way

----------


## EXCESS

Make Sept 12th a holiday. It was the day that the entire country united.

----------


## mique

No, that would make Osama's day.

----------


## Hardballw

My brother was killed in the Trade Center there is know way in mother fucking hell that you could ever even think of calling that day a Holiday! Why would you want to fucking celebrate the worst fucking day in US history. Leave the day the fuck alone!

----------


## Madmax

make it a day of rememberance and prayer,not a holiday..it's a terrible thing that happened. i do not believe that the people who lost their lives in that tragedy will be properlly recognized if it's a holiday..Madmax..

----------


## painintheazz

> _Originally posted by Buddha_Red_ 
> *9/11 is a dark day of death.
> 
> i dont want to see it become a reason to eat BBQ and drink beer.
> we should honor the people that died and just remember.*



Very good point bro.


Pain

----------


## kc

9-11 is my birthday, i'm all for celebrating life and remembering the loss...having the day off of work would be cool, but i do not think deserved

----------


## redrumkev

a day to remember - not a holiday. Above reasons are great - damn - "big strong muscle guys" aren't all muscles and no brains!

----------


## Jdawg50

Why should federal employees get another day off? They get too many as it is now. Are we socialists? ahhh, no, my tax dollars pay for them to take enough time off

----------


## my7169

No way ....for all points already listed.

----------


## decadbal

great reasons listed, so ill just say no to it.

----------


## nope

i like days off. 

if they made it a day off i would sleep late and watch tv. i prolly wouldnt do anything that would make it anymore special then the upcoming saturday.
i wouldnt attend any cerimonies or remembrence parades. i wouldnt do anything.

i live in nyc (si) and sure id like a day off.

----------


## arnold1980

I think the day we captured saddam should be a holiday.

----------


## gtrickz

^^^^^^^^^^^^^ wurd up brotha

----------


## Jeremy34

Yes, its also my birthday. It would be cool to not have to work every year on my bday.

----------


## PrairieDawg

I've thought about this before. I dont think it should be made a holiday because the terrorists set out to devastate and bring down the US. And the best way to fight that is to come to work and keep the economy going strong.

that, plus I live in canada. so if I have to work the rest of you jackasses have to too!

----------


## Joey2ness

ofcourse no
i think only a terrorist or anti-american would celebrate the downing of the twin towers and commemorate it as a holiday

----------


## BULKING_N

Has anyone seen 9-11 Farenheit , and the follow up, 9-11 in Plane View. 
It is a day like any other global calamity and should be remembered with respect and reverence, not really need for a holiday.

----------


## LuvMuhRoids

yes, it marks one of the most historical evens in history to date.

----------


## BUBBA74

> Absolutely not. Remembered-of course
> 
> Pearl Harbor is not
> Oklahoma is not
> The Alamo is not
> And I'm sure their are many other examples that escape me at this time
> 
> Tragedy should not be celebrated, which is what holidays are for.


Took the words right outta my mouth!

----------


## Thegr8One

don't ever forget about it ,
but many more lives were lost on other days and they are not hollidays
but definately never ever forget

----------


## stocky121

i have to go with no on this one

----------


## talltanman

> no for all the above reasons and also...
> 
> antietam, bloodiest one day battle of the civil war, 20000 plus dead or gettysburg almost 60000 in three days.



COULD NOT HAVE SAID IT BETTER

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

It should be a holiday...in Afghanastan. 9-11 was the day that the Taliban's reign started to come to an end, and hence could properly be termed as "Independance Day" for Afghanistan.

----------

